
Simplifying the social web with XAuth - iamwil
http://googlesocialweb.blogspot.com/2010/04/simplifying-social-web-with-xauth.html
======
akkartik
I've always wanted to like openID, FOAF, etc., etc. - but failed. After
reading about it for 2 minutes, I <3 XAuth. It focuses on a single use case,
and it works transparently to users. That it doesn't require actually doing
anything gives me confidence that it can take off. What a nifty hack.

